# Hey Boots ? !!!



## Nicodemus (Aug 11, 2009)

You clean my blood off that `hawk, or did you leave it on the blade, for luck?


----------



## Nugefan (Aug 12, 2009)

I would have left it for luck .....


----------



## Dawg Tired (Aug 12, 2009)

Hey fellers I just wanted to say it was nice to meet yaw at the blast and a real pleasure to watch yaw break rocks, all of yaw seem like a close nit clan and really enjoy each others company , these days thats something to cherish, hopefully one day after a lot more practice I'll be sittin there amongst yaw breaking rocks. Rock On and thanks


----------



## Tomboy Boots (Aug 12, 2009)

It has been officially cleaned  When you're good you don't need luck  Ya'll better get brushed up on your hawk throwin' skills


----------



## Tomboy Boots (Aug 12, 2009)

Dawg Tired said:


> Hey fellers I just wanted to say it was nice to meet yaw at the blast and a real pleasure to watch yaw break rocks, all of yaw seem like a close nit clan and really enjoy each others company , these days thats something to cherish, hopefully one day after a lot more practice I'll be sittin there amongst yaw breaking rocks. Rock On and thanks



They welcome newcomers and you don't have to wait till your good to join them  Good bunch of folks in the primitive skills forum!


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 12, 2009)

Tomboy Boots said:


> It has been officially cleaned  When you're good you don't need luck  Ya'll better get brushed up on your hawk throwin' skills





I think a lot of you, I really do, but, I won`t be thinkin` of that in January, when we are in front of the `hawk block, you and me.    Practice up.    The winner of this one, will win big.....


----------



## GeorgiaBelle (Aug 22, 2009)

Hmmm....do I smell a challenge??? Looks like I'm gonna have a LOT to look forward to in January.


----------



## TNGIRL (Aug 22, 2009)

I gotta watch this!!! I believe Tomboy Boots can whip yur tail...ten ways to Sunday!!!


----------



## GeorgiaBelle (Aug 22, 2009)

TNGIRL said:


> I gotta watch this!!! I believe Tomboy Boots can whip yur tail...ten ways to Sunday!!!



Ooh....I'm not choosing sides. I live too close to the mountain man...


----------



## dpoole (Aug 23, 2009)

remember Nick was dethroned last time by Wendel !!!


----------



## Tomboy Boots (Aug 23, 2009)

dpoole said:


> remember Nick was dethroned last time by Wendel !!!



Yeah but I didn't get to compete... I thought that was Peter Pan who dethroned Nick last January?


----------



## backwoodsjoe (Aug 23, 2009)

Tomboy Boots said:


> Yeah but I didn't get to compete... I thought that was Peter Pan who dethroned Nick last January?



One in the same !


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 23, 2009)

I can`t wait till the second weekend in January!


----------



## GeorgiaBelle (Aug 24, 2009)

Me too!!!


----------



## ArmyTaco (Aug 24, 2009)

Sounds fun..look forward to it yall.


----------



## TNGIRL (Aug 24, 2009)

ya'll have to tell me where and when, I'm new to all this fun. And have not had a chance to attend a primitive gathering. And will love to put faces to names, to skills and talents. But I will be there if I know!!! 
Go Boots!!!


----------



## GeorgiaBelle (Aug 24, 2009)

TNGIRL said:


> ya'll have to tell me where and when, I'm new to all this fun. And have not had a chance to attend a primitive gathering. And will love to put faces to names, to skills and talents. But I will be there if I know!!!
> Go Boots!!!



Second weekend in January, Chehaw Park, Albany GA.

I'm more excited about this Rendezvous than Christmas!!


----------



## TNGIRL (Aug 24, 2009)

Thanks GeorgiaBelle, for the info. I put it on my calender. Closer to the date more info will surface, right? Is it 8-9-10th (all 3 days)of Jan?


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 24, 2009)

TNGIRL said:


> Thanks GeorgiaBelle, for the info. I put it on my calender. Closer to the date more info will surface, right? Is it 8-9-10th (all 3 days)of Jan?





It is a Friday, Saturday, and Sunday event. And there will be plenty of info put here for it.


----------



## shortround1 (Aug 24, 2009)

nuthing like a good old fasioned runnyvoo.any chance to pick up some galena lead or french flints?


----------



## GeorgiaBelle (Aug 24, 2009)

TNGIRL said:


> Thanks GeorgiaBelle, for the info. I put it on my calender. Closer to the date more info will surface, right? Is it 8-9-10th (all 3 days)of Jan?



I'm pretty sure those are the dates. And I'm even more sure that closer to time this place will be buzzing!!! This'll be my first one as well, so I'm completely excited.


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 24, 2009)

shortround1 said:


> nuthing like a good old fasioned runnyvoo.any chance to pick up some galena lead or french flints?



You might or might not find any lead, but I`ve never seen any french flints there. Some english should be there though. Truth be known, gunflints made from honey gold Coastal Plains chert, is almost impossible to tell from french flint. Early County Georgia blue ice makes the most durable gunflint out there, and is my choice.


----------



## dutchman (Aug 24, 2009)

Smack talk's starting mighty early this year...


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 24, 2009)

dutchman said:


> Smack talk's starting mighty early this year...



I`m way too old to smack talk. 

You gonna be in attendance this year?


----------



## TNGIRL (Aug 24, 2009)

i thought you was friends??Here you're talking about smacking each other


----------



## dutchman (Aug 25, 2009)

Nicodemus said:


> I`m way too old to smack talk.
> 
> You gonna be in attendance this year?



Well, I haven't missed in three years now. Hope next year won't be any different.


----------



## schleylures (Aug 25, 2009)

nic being the champion from last year do you think you will give me a chance to get my name in the pot? Or are you going to kidnap me like the others??????????????????????    I will bet your a pair of socks I will survive.


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 25, 2009)

schleylures said:


> nic being the champion from last year do you think you will give me a chance to get my name in the pot? Or are you going to kidnap me like the others??????????????????????    I will bet your a pair of socks I will survive.





I want you on the front line with me! And keep them green striped socks in your camp!!    They don`t match nothin` on earth!


----------



## dutchman (Aug 26, 2009)

Nicodemus said:


> I want you on the front line with me! And keep them green striped socks in your camp!!    They don`t match nothin` on earth!



It'd be better for all of us if he just left them socks in Schley County...


----------



## Nugefan (Aug 26, 2009)

dutchman said:


> It'd be better for all of us if he just left them socks in Schley County...



I'll 2nd that motion .....


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 26, 2009)

Where did he get those everlovin` thangs, anyway??    I`ve never seen him wear em, thank goodness!! If I do, I might be tempted to shoot in his general direction!


----------



## dutchman (Aug 26, 2009)

Nicodemus said:


> Where did he get those everlovin` thangs, anyway??    I`ve never seen him wear em, thank goodness!! If I do, I might be tempted to shoot in his general direction!



He chose them as his "prize" for winning the hawk competition last January. Can you believe that?


----------



## Tomboy Boots (Aug 26, 2009)

dutchman said:


> He chose them as his "prize" for winning the hawk competition last January. Can you believe that?



I remember those socks... another nickname for Peter Pan... Pippi Longstockings    He did a cute little victory dance didn't he?


----------



## Nugefan (Aug 26, 2009)

Tomboy Boots said:


> I remember those socks... another nickname for Peter Pan... Pippi Longstockings    He did a cute little victory dance didn't he?



and it got him a slot on the local news TV too ....


----------



## dutchman (Aug 26, 2009)

Tomboy Boots said:


> I remember those socks... another nickname for Peter Pan... Pippi Longstockings    He did a cute little victory dance didn't he?





Nugefan said:


> and it got him a slot on the local news TV too ....



Dance or no dance, he still won!


----------



## backwoodsjoe (Aug 26, 2009)

Ya'll take it easy on my buddy Wendell !


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 26, 2009)

Flower Pot is no longer a pilgrim (newcomer). He has been with us long enough to be considered a man of experience. A Hiverano, one who knows what to do, how to take care of himself, and others, and one who can be trusted.  

With all that said, he will shown no mercy on the line (specially if he has them infernal green striped socks in his posession), and I will be lookin` to take back my title!   

I will say this, that rascal can dance!  He has more moves than Exlax!!


----------



## TNGIRL (Aug 26, 2009)

Maybe they are his "lucky charm socks"? Kinda like MJ's glove was ???? Can't ask a man to give up his lucky charms can ya?


----------



## schleylures (Aug 26, 2009)

nic you can get them socks. But you better bring a lot of loot, frog backs, I can think of some more stuff, But I got to go shine my socks.


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 26, 2009)

If I get them socks, I`m gonna use one for patchin` material for Gabriel, and use the other one for fire tinder!!


----------



## dutchman (Aug 27, 2009)

Nicodemus said:


> Flower Pot is no longer a pilgrim (newcomer). He has been with us long enough to be considered a man of experience. A Hiverano, one who knows what to do, how to take care of himself, and others, and one who can be trusted.
> 
> With all that said, he will shown no mercy on the line (specially if he has them infernal green striped socks in his posession), and I will be lookin` to take back my title!



If I didn't know better, I'd say this sounds like you "let" Wendell win last January. But, I think I know better...

To sum it up Nick, are you saying NO QUARTER next time around?


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 27, 2009)

dutchman said:


> If I didn't know better, I'd say this sounds like you "let" Wendell win last January. But, I think I know better...
> 
> To sum it up Nick, are you saying NO QUARTER next time around?



No sir, I would never "let" anyone win. Ain`t my style, and Flower Pot won fair and square. I was not on my toes last year, and let it slip away. NO QUARTER.


----------



## dpoole (Aug 27, 2009)

Hear tell Wendell is eat up with red bugs  Recon if he started wearin them socks they would keep red bugs off of em ?


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 27, 2009)

dpoole said:


> Hear tell Wendell is eat up with red bugs  Recon if he started wearin them socks they would keep red bugs off of em ?




Heard the same thing, early this mornin`.   If he would commence to drinkin` vinegar every night, they would leave him alone. Now he has to scratch...


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 28, 2009)

Ya`ll remember these dates...January 8th, 9th, and 10th, 2010. These are the dates for the 2010 Parks at Chehaw Frontier Festival. Or, as we know it, The Rondyvoo.  Yes, this is official.


----------



## GeorgiaBelle (Sep 1, 2009)

Nicodemus said:


> Ya`ll remember these dates...January 8th, 9th, and 10th, 2010. These are the dates for the 2010 Parks at Chehaw Frontier Festival. Or, as we know it, The Rondyvoo.  Yes, this is official.



WOOHOO!!!!!!  Definitely looking forward to it!!!


----------



## Nugefan (Sep 3, 2009)

GeorgiaBelle said:


> WOOHOO!!!!!!  Definitely looking forward to it!!!



yes we are ......

I can feel the fat comin' on already ....


----------

